# Info on Pal Superbike please



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2017)

This 16” sidewalk bike was given to me last weekend. Just gonna use it as a yard display. Anyone have any info on Pal wheeled goods? Doesn’t seem to be any info on the company and its history. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 12, 2017)

Rob, I just posted a pic of my Pal rear pillion seat fitting on your facebook post -

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ChildrensBicyclesTricyclesWagons/


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2017)

Saw that Colin. very cool!


----------

